# Can teething cause weepy eyes?



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

Or should I be concerned about allergies? 

I've noticed for about the past 2 weeks that Bailey's eyes are awfully weepy, it seems like I'm constantly wiping off her face to dry her off. A week ago we had her at the vet because first one eye then the other were puffy that morning. - He saw nothing wrong - no scratches on her eyes, but gave us some drops and said she might be having an allergic reaction to something. My one daughter had found a dead bee in the gameroom but we don't know that she got stung or anything. I do know that she's teething - we've only rescued one tooth off her tongue, but I got to wondering if this could be causing the weepy eyes?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo had weepy eyes about three weeks ago, just before he really started to loose his teeth. Clear, not goopy-his left eye still does a bit.
I remember Onxy went thru it, too. I took her to the vet to be sure there were no scratches or infections. They found nothing.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My two have seasonal allergies and get weepy eyes when they are triggered. Thankfully it's nothing major and only for limited time frames.


----------

